# A slingshot for my wife



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

My wife likes cattys like my self and she has small hands i was wondering if anyone would know of a good small catty for a hammer grip


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A pink Scout from Simple Shot. Just an idea. Woman love the colors.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I kind of want to say the Scout by simpleshot, cause that's the one I use when I'm teaching kids the joy slingshots. An 11 year old undersized boy was over yesterday, our friends son, he is such a little guy, but he has never shot a slingshot so i told him the how's and let him loose on my catch box, he did great with the Scout hammer gripping it. Or, just a nice natural tree fork will do too, you could sand it to fit her hand ;-) score some points.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

my hands are average, rambone works fine for me.

Very user friendly too


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

I might check out the pink scout i think she would like that thanks guys


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A Lead Launcher come out pretty compact.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

well i showed the wife the pink scout and she loves it so when we get it and if our daughter like it as well we may be buying a couple of them lol


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Do you mean a ready-mady one? If you make your own my Bad Company from the templates section works pretty well with hands of any size. It can be modified easily by changing the depth of the palmswell, the template also gives you the choice between an 18mm and a 24m wide handle.


----------

